# Tall Tee Question



## 619Steez

Im really into the tall tee look. But lately ive just been wearing a 2XL T-shirt over my hoodie and calling it a tall tee. THe shirts are long enough but they are extrememely baggy around the shoulders. (im a size medium)
WHen you buy a tall tee, should it fit you normally around the shoulders and just be really long? If im a size medium, and i want a shirt down to my mid thigh that will still fit normally around my shoulders, what should i get?


----------



## Qball




----------



## Listheeb21

619Steez said:


> Im really into the tall tee look. But lately ive just been wearing a 2XL T-shirt over my hoodie and calling it a tall tee. THe shirts are long enough but they are extrememely baggy around the shoulders. (im a size medium)
> WHen you buy a tall tee, should it fit you normally around the shoulders and just be really long? If im a size medium, and i want a shirt down to my mid thigh that will still fit normally around my shoulders, what should i get?


A big red squeaky nose. Clown


----------



## 619Steez

Listheeb21 said:


> A big red squeaky nose. Clown


well if i got that it wouldnt..... wait a second:cheeky4:


----------



## tj_ras

love that video so much. too funny, wish i was good enough to be able to mess around like that.


----------



## mojo maestro

Go to the ladies section of any dept. store and pick out a dress! I hear tall t's make your ass look fat!


----------



## eastCOASTkills

my advice would be take the tall T's you have now, and throw them in the garbage. you can go for a baggy look, but for god sake's dont look like a skier.


----------



## 619Steez

guys if i was looking for a bunch of snarky anti-style remarks, i would have read all of the other tall tee threads. I just asked a question about what exactly a tall tee is. And how i should go about choosing my size.


----------



## Inky

I think you should either attack your current one with a sewing machine or buy one from a ski company like jiberish or saga, since they're intended to be worn as a ghetto gown they'll fit good around the shoulders and still be ridiculously long, but skiers will point and laugh at you.


----------



## danielle

It is amazing the things you can learn when you google. I added that last part.

Tall Tee	
A long T-Shirt that goes down to someone's knees, and commonly worn by people into HipHop culture. They also look really dumb.


----------



## StarCommand

Get a jacket and quit getting butt hurt because no one thinks your tall tee look is fashionable. 



> _"You're a pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty girl."_


If you name that tune I won't make fun of you again for dressing like a hobo clown. Don't google it, either, cheater. :cheeky4:


----------



## mojo maestro

If you truly had any "steez" at all.......you wouldn't be worried about what we think!


----------



## 619Steez

who the f**k is worried about what you guys think?
i dont give a shit. my only problem is that i had a question and it took unnecessarily long to get the answer. 
and my question wasnt "what do you guys think?"
it was more like "what size would fit me?"


----------



## myschims

judging by everyone replies, i highly doubt anyone wears tall tees, so they probably wouldn't know.


----------



## tj_ras

Does this look like tall tees R' us?! If u looked at all the other threads on this topic u would have seen that nobody here likes tall tees, so why woupd any of us waste our time carring about tall tees? Try asking google or something.


----------



## Alexander

Don't worry about these guys. They just haven't had sex in a while (or possibly ever). I don't know if this helps at all because I'm sure the sizes are a bit different, but I bought a tall tee from Purplecow (a Japanese company) in size L last year, and it fits about right, maybe even too long for my tastes (a little above mid-thigh). Here are some photos showing the different sizes and what they look like on different sized riders. Hopefully that helps a bit?

???????09-10?purplecow(??????) ?CHEK TALL ZIP HOOD??????smtb-TD??saitama??FLEAboardshop


----------



## fattrav

619Steez said:


> who the f**k is worried about what you guys think?
> i dont give a shit. my only problem is that i had a question and it took unnecessarily long to get the answer.
> and my question wasnt "what do you guys think?"
> it was more like "what size would fit me?"


Maybe you should ask in a ski forum?


----------



## MistahTaki

619Steez said:


> who the f**k is worried about what you guys think?
> i dont give a shit. my only problem is that i had a question and it took unnecessarily long to get the answer.
> and my question wasnt "what do you guys think?"
> it was more like "what size would fit me?"


champs sports store sells them for 4 for 20$. I think you should just stick to a baggy tee though. 

yall been drinkin' dat hatorade huh? foo!


----------



## mojo maestro

Tall T's are super cool............when you ride the lift, everyone can see your vagina!


----------



## 619Steez

Alexander said:


> Don't worry about these guys. They just haven't had sex in a while (or possibly ever). I don't know if this helps at all because I'm sure the sizes are a bit different, but I bought a tall tee from Purplecow (a Japanese company) in size L last year, and it fits about right, maybe even too long for my tastes (a little above mid-thigh). Here are some photos showing the different sizes and what they look like on different sized riders. Hopefully that helps a bit?
> 
> ???????09-10?purplecow(??????) ?CHEK TALL ZIP HOOD??????smtb-TD??saitama??FLEAboardshop


sick thanks man. thats exactly what i needed


----------



## eastCOASTkills

good god that website is the saddest thing ive ever seen. snowboarding to so many people has become a god damn fashion show. 619steez im not bashing you i mean i dont like to look like a bag of ass on the hill but that japanese website with the models and shit just pisses me off so bad


----------



## Rpcuster154

Tall tees are the worst thing to happen to snowboarding since. Skiny stances


----------



## Inky

Hating is the best thing to happen to snowboarding since step ins.


----------



## Alexander

eastCOASTkills said:


> good god that website is the saddest thing ive ever seen. snowboarding to so many people has become a god damn fashion show. 619steez im not bashing you i mean i dont like to look like a bag of ass on the hill but that japanese website with the models and shit just pisses me off so bad


Haha yeah, you would probably hate snowboarding here. Pretty much everyone only wears designer stuff and "cute" stuff. I don't mind style, but only buying name brands is lame. Wear what you like. And lighten up if people laugh at you. Life's too short to care what other people think. And you have the same opportunity to laugh back at them.


----------



## Inky

This thread is now about ********.
GO!!


----------



## fattrav

Inky said:


> This thread is now about ********.
> GO!!


Burton Dungarees for red necks are lame, my friend had some and the stitching came apart when he spilled his 'shine on them. They did warranty them though


----------



## AWNOW

The tall tee trend is dead. Hop on the next trend to come along with the rest of the seasonal gapers.


----------



## Inky

fattrav said:


> Burton Dungarees for red necks are lame, my friend had some and the stitching came apart when he spilled his 'shine on them. They did warranty them though


Dayum dat right dere sucks. Aam so stoked on Buur'on's TRC (The ******* Collection) Just bawtt a shnowbarrd from dem folks at buur'on, and dayum it's good. Uhmurkin good.


----------



## tj_ras

huge picture is huge.


----------



## Smokehaus

Seriously huge. I had to scroll even with a 24inch monitor.


----------



## fattrav

^im surfing on my 10inch netbook...it almost took me a day to scroll passed it


----------



## Skoojoo

My (skier) friend had a tall tee. It was so long that it looked like a night gown. People literally laughed at him so he had to throw down hard to make up for it. My motto: Tall tees are for skis.


----------



## mangtarn

how is wearing a tall tee going to work when you are snowboarding? your legs are apart and the tall tee either rips or rides up to around your waist,
and if it rides up then you are chilling with your boxers out.


----------



## xxfinnellxx

I'm a huge fan of the tall tee's for what they serve and what they can look like. 

I'm 5'10" and will wear a couple xlt shirts over a solid color sweatshirt on a warm bluebird day. They go maybe 4 inches below my waist line which REALLY helps keep snow away from scraping my sides when I crash. Where as a normal large T-shirt will roll up and expose my core. 

Just get a LT an XLT. I normally fit Large, But i wear these over a sweatshirt so the XLT caps the shoulders just right. Anything that is more than halfway down someones calf looks retarded. Tall Tee's are acceptable to some extent. Halldor Helgason pulls it super well.


----------



## fattrav

Isnt funny how animals go apeshit when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Sam I Am

tall tees.....hehehe.


----------



## boardsick123

Steezy Shirts has some really nice "truly tall" stuff. Heres a link Steezy Shirts | Facebook


----------



## IdahoFreshies

haha my buddies and i found some tall tees for like 5 bucks at a local store...i think we are all going to buy some to look like complete trolls


----------



## ThunderChunky

My friend did that too. He had one down to his board. He pretty much did what Horgmo did. :laugh:


----------



## Kwanzaa

I hear stealing your grandma's snuggie is what all the cool kids are doing


----------



## ThunderChunky

So is thread digging.


----------



## mangtarn

zombie thread


----------



## fattrav

braiiiiiiiiiiins


----------

